# Which one of these long range rifles would YOU pick?



## msmforever69 (Jun 3, 2008)

Pick one out of these, the caliber I'm considering is .308 winchester, or .300 win mag. I'm trading in my Remington 700P 300 wm due to its disappointing fit and finish (for those of you that remember my earlier post with the pictures). I lost 300 on the Remington, just like ripping 300 dollars up pretty much since i paid a 1000 and the dealer offered me 700 to buy it back. I'm using the $700 I get for it as a deposit for one of these that will have a smoother action and better fit and finish.

Anyway, here are the rifles with their respective price, the prices of all are about $1500 from impact guns. Unfortunately none of the local dealers have these and I personally don't know anyone who owns them, so I have to order them just based on what I see and read online. If YOU had to get one which one would you get and why? (will be putting a leupold mark 4 scope on it).

Armalite AR-30 
Price: $1404
http://www.armalite.com/ItemForm.aspx?i ... 45b91324c3

Kimber 8400 Tactical 
Price: $1550
http://www.kimberamerica.com/rifles/tac ... _tactical/

FN A1 SPR 
Price: $1520
http://www.fnhusa.com/le/products/firea ... id=FNM0008

Tikka T3 Tactical 
Price: $1350
http://www.berettausa.com/product/rifle ... tseries=27

Also if you know others that I might have missed around the 1500 range, let me know. I'm looking for quality fit and finish in black, reliability, smooth action, and of course accuracy! (even though a lot of these will be more accurate than I am)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure would like to try a couple of those Kimber tactical rifles. If I were going to buy one of the choices it would be the FN. The other that would be tempting would be the CZ 750 SNIPER.

http://www.danwessonfirearms.com/product_detail.php?id=75


----------



## smk (Apr 30, 2008)

None.

You can build a damn nice rifle for 1300-1500. That way you can customize to your own specifications. Barrel twist, contour, length, throat lenght....ect.

Of course you can also change around factory rifles but why? Find a gunsmith you feel comfortable with and rock on!

MOST of the FNs shoot nice. The first gen. or the new ones from the Fredricksburg VA plant are the way to go. They had some troubles with the ones in the middle. Trust me on this, I've had two. My first A3 was a piece of crap! My current A3 is a shooter.

I'm with Longshot, I'd really like to shoot one of Kimbers 8400 tacticools.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

None. I'd get this one and special order it through the custom shop so you can get a longer barrel (about 2 inches). Then spend the money you saved on better optics.

http://savagearms.com/116fhsak.htm


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

None.

I'd do what I already did and get a Savage 10FP, but I'd go with the McMillian stock.

huntin1


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have no experience with any of these, but my shift partner from the RCSO here in Devils Lake bought the Tikka Tac .308 for right at $1000 about 3-4 months ago. He put a Leupold Mk 4 Tac scope on it. It is a very sweet shooting rifle. He isn't very experienced with shooting, but right out of the box he got a couple 1 hole 3 shot groups at 100yds with factory ammo. And I was there while he was shooting otherwise I wouldn't have believed it. I would still go with the Savage 10 myself.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

off your list i'd go with the FN, then the Kimber, Tikka and last the AR.

You shouldn't go wrong with the FN or the Kimber. I do really like that Kimber comes with the A5 stock and the 20MOA integrated rail, thats an extra 75 bucks right there.

The 10FP line is good too. You'd sure save some money for good glass. If you can't see it you sure as heck can't hit it.  take a look at Night Force optics.

xdeano


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with SMK,

Do your research, choose a tube builder order a stock inletted for the action and barrel contour you choose.

Unlimited options, custom rifle when complete. I prefer the Rem. 700 action to build off of.

Pick a good smith, make some choices, let your fingers do the walking. MM stocks are 8 months out, barrels are usually 4-8 weeks out and good luck finding a donor action. I had to order a new one for a .243AI build I'm working on.

Just like Christmas every time you check the mail you might have a new present.

Plus you can hide the charges to the CC from the wifey......

Norm


----------



## catfisherman2 (Apr 17, 2008)

FN my first choice as I know these are highly accurate with factory loads...especially in the .308 using 168gr gold medal match bullets. The tikka is a great rifle but for the money you spend on a tikka, buy a sako as they are more action specific...just my thoughts. Good luck.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

another one that i'd look at would be CZ, they have a nice system.

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=75

The cost is a bit more. You could make a custom for the same price or less. Find a good smith and have him run a few prices for you.

If you're going to build, Stiller (Predator) is a good action, basically a 700 action but printed and trued. They are very smooth, and a lot more reasonable than Surgeon.
http://www.surgeonrifles.com/homepage/
xdeano


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

If limited by those on your list, then I'd pick the FN. Otherwise I'd (I did) go custom as SMK suggested.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

best .308 value for the money is the savage. It is the best mass produced factory trigger made. barrels are free floated, get the mcmillan or the hs precision stock.

if you are serious about long range then you should be looking at something other than .308.

.338 lapua was and is my choice. more foot pounds of energy at 500 yards than a 300win mag at the muzzle. excellent bc on the 300 grain bullets

in your price range AR 30 is the only option .


----------



## jcn45 (Dec 17, 2007)

If the unsatisfactory Remington was a special order that you didn't get to examine before you bought it, I'd recommend you buy something you can handle before you buy it so the same thing doesn't happen again.


----------

